
Ask HN: Best Cybersecurity Interview Questions? - robterrin
I&#x27;m most interested in defense, not so much white hat hacking. Particularly focused on appsec, cloud security, IAM and ops, but grateful for any feedback.
======
robterrin
This question came to mind when I read this excellent post:
[https://danielmiessler.com/study/infosec_interview_questions...](https://danielmiessler.com/study/infosec_interview_questions/#netsec)

